
Ask HN: Learning Spring Without XML - fctorial
I started learning spring recently, and I&#x27;ve been completely ignoring the xml based configuration until now, and using java config everywhere. But I think it might be an issue if I ever have to work with legacy codebases, since they might be using xml config. I also noticed that java based config is mostly similar to the xml counterpart.<p>Should I continue using only java based config or should I learn xml config as well?
======
mindcrime
I think you can safely "late bind" this. Learn about the XML config if/when
you need it for something. If you encounter a legacy codebase that's already
using it, you can spend a few minutes looking at the existing XML based
ApplicationContexts and you shouldn't have any problem understanding what's
going on.

